
Gmail extension for adding links to places (restos, etc) – feedback welcome - itaileibowitz
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/placelinks/idgjkcblhkenilaiheffnmkjblckpioc?hl=en
======
brudgers
For feedback, this might make a good "Show HN".

